# Energy usage



## Shadowfax (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, I’m being crippled with my gas and electric bills and all I can attribute it to is the amount of reptiles/amphibians/fish/inverts my husband keeps. We have 12 viv’s and 2 fish tanks (One marine, one tropical). The four of us (Two adults, two young children) live in a three bed end terrace with high ceilings, double glazing and central heating. It has a new boiler. We have no drier, no dishwasher and the heating is on for about six hours a day via a timer. Bulb (Apparently one of the cheaper energy suppliers!) have just told me they are putting my energy bill up to £144 a month from £117. Is there anybody out there who is in a similar situation (E.g number of Viv’s, style of house) willing to compare their energy costs? Or any tips/advice at all? I’m really struggling to cover this.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

o have 150 leopard geckos in a rack, use all household appliances daily, and soemtimes forget to turn our lights off and we use £130 per month electic


----------

